# Ipod 80go 5.5g Gros Probleme de l'aide SVP ! ! !



## Squall20s (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai d'énormes problèmes avec mon ipod 80go 5.5g.
Il fonctionnait très bien, et lorsque je l'ai branché au pc hop plus rien, le ipod ne réagissait plus du tout, il n'était ni reconnu par itunes, ni windows. Le ipod était complètement éteint suite a un PLAY + Menu il refonctionnait mais il n'etait toujours pas reconnu par itunes et windows, ainsi la batterie est maintenant vide et il ne s'allume plus et pas moyen de le recharger donc.
J'ai tenté :
- la réinitialisation: menu + bouton central
- branché/débranché plusieurs fois
- utilisé un autre cable (j'en ai fait 3 qui fonctionne tres bien car utilisé pour d'autres ipod)
- désinstaller itunes proprement du pc et le reinstallé (itunes qui fonctionne tres bien avec les autres ipod)
- le branché sur un autre pc avec itunes
- mode disque dur
- mode test avec usb connecté il dis qu'aucun cable n'est branché.
Rien de tout cela ne l'a fait réagir (lorsqu'il y'avait encore de la batterie pour essayé . . .).
Pourtant je ne pense pas que le connecteur du ipod dock soit endommagé car j'ai testé en magasin de le posé sur une dock station et la miracle la musique fonctionne.
Merci de m'apportez de l'aide s'il vous plait je ne vois plus quoi faire et bien sur plus de garantie . . .


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Tu as testé sur une autre prise usb de ton pc?


----------



## Squall20s (10 Septembre 2008)

Ah dsl j'ai oublier de le préciser, oui je l'ai branché à différents ports usb j'ai testé les deux en façades et ceux de la carte mère à l'arrière du pc (mais en sachant qu'il fonctionnait tous vu que un ipod classic et les autres périphérique usb fonctionnent tous sur tout les ports).
Sa sent le ipod mort mais ça me parrait bizare sinon par quelle miracle cela fonctionerai sur les docks . . bref je sais plus quoi faire lol.


----------



## fandipod (10 Septembre 2008)

Bizarre je vois pas de solution... DSL


----------



## Squall20s (10 Septembre 2008)

Snifff, j'espère qu'il y'en a des solutions ^^.
Merci d'avoir essayé ^^.


----------



## Squall20s (11 Septembre 2008)

Up, personne n'a une petite idée ? ? ?


----------



## Squall20s (25 Septembre 2008)

Solutttionn trouverrrr !!!!
Pour tous ceux qui ont le même problème venez me demandez il remarche, ouaiiii ! ! ! ! . . . . 



Ah l'espace d'un instant vous avez cru que j'étais le genre de salaud qui dis j'ai la solution et qui la donne pas . . . mais non n'ayez crainte c'était juste une blagounette ^^.

Mon ipod fonctionne de nouveau par je ne sais quelle miracle. En le posant sur un dock (des haut parleurs ipod) et bien il s'est mis a chargé et mieux encore en branchant le dock a l'usb le ipod a été reconnu tout a fait normalement. Et ENCORE MIEUX, deux secondes apres avoir eté reconnu par le pc, plus besoin du dock le simple cable ipod suffit.
Je ne comprends pas du tout mais sa marche c'est l'essentiel (pourtant il n'etait reconnu par aucun pc, ni ps3 . . .)
Voila j'espere aider d'autres personnes ^^.
A plusss ^^

Prière de mettre le poste en résolut merci ^^.


----------



## fandipod (26 Septembre 2008)

Tant mieux pour toi....


----------



## jfgeorges (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai le même problème!!! Ipod video 80Go, 5.5G, qui ne marche plus du tout sauf lorsqu'il est connecté à un Dock. Lorsque je le branche à l'ordi, il me dit "Very low battery. please wait until charged" ou un truc du genre seulement, je peux le laisser 10 heures et j'ai toujours ce message.

Mon avis: la batterie est morte. Est-il possible de changer la batterie sur un iPod? Si oui, où, comment et combien ça coûte?
Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## fandipod (3 Octobre 2008)

Il faut regarder sur ebay... Est ce que ton ipod est toujours sous garantie?


----------

